# ECM error resolved by PCV?



## LTUX (Oct 2, 2014)

I recently bought a used 2004 Altima. The check engine light came on shortly after picking it up. It threw an ECM fault code and a code regarding the actuator control.

The guy took it back and replaced the PCV valve stating the problem is fixed, all is good.

I've done a bunch of research and can't find anything directly connecting things. Can anyone confirm that this could actually resolve these errors?


----------

